
sxBRZ – A Swift port of the xBRZ high quality image upscaling filter - t1t4n
https://github.com/T1T4N/sxBRZ
======
t1t4n
Recently I stumbled across a family of algorithms known as image upscaling
filters. They can scale an image to 2,3,4,5 or 6x the original size while
preserving the details (using pattern recognition and other techniques). I was
amazed by these algorithms and how underused they are. The main area where
these algorithms are used are emulators(gameboy, SNES etc). So I decided to
port the best one of them (xBRZ) to Swift. So check out the project and I hope
you find it useful. I will gladly accept pull requests for any bug fixes,
performance optimizations or new features. I will also be making a Python and
C# port of the algorithm in the near future.

------
svlasov
I wonder how would the result image look after this kind of processing
[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601258/artificial-
intelli...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601258/artificial-intelligence-
can-now-design-realistic-video-and-game-imagery/)

~~~
t1t4n
Very interesting article, thanks for sharing this. Worth looking into this
concept.

